# Rubik’s cube Stop-watch for Windows and Linux



## Andrey A. Ugolnik (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello, this is my software timer.





Features:

* Support different puzzles, such as 2x2x2 - 7x7x7, Square-1, Megaminx, and other.
* Store date, time, scramble and comments.
* Big digits of current time.
* Configurable and skipable preinspection time.
* Displays best and worst time
* Displays average times for 5, 12, 50, 100 notches.
* Ability to remove last notch, set flag (+2, DNF).

Shortcuts:

* Space - start / stop timer;
* D - flags switch (+2, DNF);
* Del - remove last notch;
* Ctrl + S - save screenshot in users profile;
* Alt + Enter - switch fullscreen / windowed mode;
* 1, 0 - scroll puzzles;
* 2 - 7 - select desire puzzle (2x2x2 - 7x7x7);
* PgUp, PgDn - scroll notches list;
* Mouse wheel - scroll list of puzzles or notches;
* Right mouse button - add / edit comment for desired notch;
* C - add / edit comment to last notch.

Rubik’s cube Stop-watch for Windows
Rubik’s cube Stop-watch for Linux

Roadmap:

* improve scrambles algorithm for different puzzles;
* blindfold mode for all puzzles;
* profile support;
* competition mode support;
* and almost all requests in this thread.


----------



## riffz (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey, this timer looks really great. I think the graph is cool. It's a good indication of the SD of an average. There are some things that should probably be changed:

- the usual format for averages is averages of 5, 12, and occasionally 50 or 100\

- the sound it makes when the timer starts is really annoying; there should be an option to turn it off

- there should be an option to turn off inspection countdown, as many cubers don't use this

There are other things, but I need to study right now, so I'll leave this to other members who try this.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 3, 2010)

Use average of 5, 12, and 100.
Get rid of sound when the timer starts.
Graph is win. Keep it.
Don't give the window its own mouse. I prefer my own.
Allow cubers to choose wether or not they want to use inspection.
Give the cubers a choice between "sign" notation and "wca" notation for 4x4 and 5x5.
Give the cubers a choice between "prefix" notation and "suffix" notation for 6x6 and 7x7.
Maybe make the window larger and put the timer and scramble in different sections.

All in all, it's a great timer.


----------



## Olji (Aug 3, 2010)

pretty nice, like everyone said, an option for disabling inspection could be nice, and maybe an option for the sound when the timer starts (it scared the crap out of me ), like to turn it off or change the sound between different ones, like a soft bell chyme or something , i noticed that if you press space when inspection timer is counting, inspection gets skipped and timer start instantly (just to notify everyone who wants to skip inspection ) if you can add an option for the timer start sound that makes me jump a little every time, i will start to use this instead of JNet timer, since your got megaminx and square-1 scrambles too  except for the sound when timer starts, its pretty much perfect for me, the timer seems to be more accurate than JNet too, since i cant see any skipping in the timer like the JNet does, guess i just gonna use this with low/no sound, means not listening to music i guess , but well, that life 

EDIT: checked all puzzle scrambles and noticed that the last 3 ones (master pyramorphinx, megaminx and mega) dont got any scrambles, thats just temporary i guess, or maybe the notations on those are too hard to understand (i have only seen megaminx notations, and those is a bit tricky for me to know, got to think some time before i get what layer is which so i gave that up and continued with my modified fridrich, but practice makes perfect i guess )


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 4, 2010)

Megaminx scrambling is the easiest to do, by far. No reason not to have Megaminx scrambles.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 4, 2010)

damnit, i was hoping that you woul dbut in like almost every single cube.

please but in.
magic
floppy
domino

no onehanded?
or blindfold area?

i would be pleased if you added those, otherwise, its great 

ability to put in your own time
ability to plug your timer in
ability to disable the inspection time
and a cool graph like cubemnia. 

holy crap the sound scared th **** out of me.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow! A very attractive timer.  With some of the changes and additions, that people have mentioned already, this may win my heart. XD


----------



## brunson (Aug 4, 2010)

That's very slick. SDL based, right? What was the source language?


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 4, 2010)

I dropped my cube when I heard that sound -_- lol.

So, it's a very nice timer! but it could use some more things

-option for inspection, and how long
-Averages are usually 5, 12, and 50, 100. Sometimes, mean of 3.
-option for sound at beginning
-option for cursor
-option for SigN or WCA
-option for different scrambling for 5x5+
-random-state generator for 2x2 scrambles.
-Putting graph, scramble, puzzle selection, etc. in different areas
-Adjustable screen size

Hope I didn't miss anything. I haven't fully tested the timer yet.

(edit: gasp, i'm a carrot :O )


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 4, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> please but in.
> magic



You need scrambles for magic? :confused:


----------



## riffz (Aug 4, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> please but in.
> *magic*
> floppy
> domino
> ...



Are you trolling, Jake?


----------



## Andrey A. Ugolnik (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello again,
I try to implement your wishes and fix bugs when i cure my head after surgery.
Hope you understand me.


----------



## spdcbr (Aug 4, 2010)

The cursor is laggy. Is it just my computer or is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## riffz (Aug 4, 2010)

Andrey A. Ugolnik said:


> Hello again,
> I try to implement your wishes and fix bugs when i cure my head after surgery.
> Hope you understand me.



Great. I hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 4, 2010)

Andrey A. Ugolnik said:


> Hello again,
> I try to implement your wishes and fix bugs when i cure my head after surgery.
> Hope you understand me.



Awesome. Best of luck.


----------



## Olji (Aug 5, 2010)

noticed that the times is saved, and dont disappear upon close, great for looking at your progress


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 7, 2010)

Andrey A. Ugolnik said:


> Hello again,
> I try to implement your wishes and fix bugs when i cure my head after surgery.
> Hope you understand me.



hope your recovery goes smoothly. 
Can't wait for an awesome timer


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 8, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Megaminx scrambling is the easiest to do, by far. No reason not to have Megaminx scrambles.



Maybe he hasn't gotten around to it yet, smarts.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 8, 2010)

Oljibe said:


> EDIT: checked all puzzle scrambles and noticed that the last 3 ones (master pyramorphinx, megaminx and mega) dont got any scrambles, thats just temporary i guess, *or maybe the notations on those are too hard to understand *(i have only seen megaminx notations, and those is a bit tricky for me to know, got to think some time before i get what layer is which so i gave that up and continued with my modified fridrich, but practice makes perfect i guess )



That was in response to this. Quit trolling.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow, great ui.
Everything has pretty much already been said (average/countdown timer) but I want to add, can you use wca scrambling for most puzzles, such as Pyra. This is a great offline timer, but have optimal Pyraminx scrambles, or atleast have the tips bunched at the start or the end, rather than throughout the scramble.

Good start, I'll prefer this over CCT once you fix up the few annoying parts.


----------



## Andrey A. Ugolnik (Aug 16, 2010)

brunson said:


> That's very slick. SDL based, right? What was the source language?



Yes, I use OpenGL over SDL and C++ language.


----------



## Andrey A. Ugolnik (Aug 16, 2010)

Currently I update timer. What's new:
- averages for 5, 12, 50, 100;
- updating chart position if notch has been removed;
- big frame timer updates when flag of notch changed;
- ability to change/disable inspection time (from profile at this moment);
- ability to change/disable sound fx (just change/remove default sounds in snd folder).

I upload updated version in few days. Be patient, please.


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 16, 2010)

Yayyy


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 16, 2010)

SWEEEET


----------



## Andrey A. Ugolnik (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello again,
I upload updated version today:

http://www.ugolnik.info/downloads/stopwatch.zip
http://www.ugolnik.info/downloads/stopwatch.tar.bz2

Please help me translate the text in the file README.TXT.

p.s. This is still a beta version, so be indulgent


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 17, 2010)

Awesome; gonna try it and see what's new...

(Edit): The timer's great; it's not as laggy as before, we conserve our own cursors, and the sound can be removed.

Unfortunately, I'm using a netbook, so the timer is a little bit too big for my screen. I'm gonna test this on my computer in a while.

Overall, :tu


----------



## Andrey A. Ugolnik (Aug 17, 2010)

Timer require at least 800x600 screen resolution. But you can try to set fullscreen mode (Alt + Enter) if your video driver can stretch / scale fullscreen aplication.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 17, 2010)

kthnx


----------



## anuradha (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Hexi (Jan 29, 2011)

I am sorry, but where can I disable the inspection time?


----------



## aspansyahbudin (Feb 11, 2011)

*timer software for linux*

Nice stuff for linux. It work in my Ubuntu 10.04. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Gopi (Feb 14, 2011)

Great Timer...  using Linux version.. 
There may be a bug in fullscreen mode .. I just get a white screen. 
Ubuntu 9.10 , can any one using the Linux version of the timer confirm this?


----------



## anuradha (Feb 15, 2011)

Gopi said:


> Great Timer...  using Linux version..
> There may be a bug in fullscreen mode .. I just get a white screen.
> Ubuntu 9.10 , can any one using the Linux version of the timer confirm this?


 
Mine works perfectly on Debian Testing.


----------



## apostolis159 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice timer, great job man! 
I use both versions (vista sp1 & ubuntu 10.04) and they work perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 2, 2011)

Pretty nice timer. I really like the design. Me gusta. :tu


----------



## Qulunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Andrey,

really nice Timer, I use it myself. This is the only timer working on my system (although I use win7)...

The only thing missing for me is, that it doesn't show the best average of 3, 5 and 12 solves. You could add either that or the best 3 of 5 and the best 10 of 12 solves (discarding lowest and highest). Both would be great and very much appreciated!!!

Hope to hear from you soon ;-)


----------



## drmolecula (Apr 25, 2011)

really good!


----------



## MyPianoSucks (Apr 30, 2011)

May I ask you in which language did you wrote this program? Maybe C#? I also love to programme software, but I'm from C++  It would be a great idea to improve your program


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 30, 2011)

First off, very colorful!
Second: Please make the StackMat compatiable!


----------



## kevinccce (Jan 30, 2013)

This is really great timer especially the graphics. Thanks!


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh wow, this looks incredibly nice. I will play around with this a lot and see how it compares to the likes of Prisma in my eyes


----------



## szalejot (Feb 14, 2013)

It looks really nice, good job 
Are you still working on project? If yes, maybe you can add histogram for results. It can help to analyze results.


----------



## sundarram (Jul 25, 2014)

where is the link to the timer ??


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 25, 2014)

Cool. This looks better than Prisma. Are you still working on this or this abandoned?
Thanks for this timer! Love it!



sundarram said:


> where is the link to the timer ??


First post in blue! Find it!


----------



## DaWizuhrd (Nov 2, 2014)

I've been using it and it's great but I just did an ao50 on the pyraminx, exported my times and I don't know where they went. It says they export to html but I don't know where that is. Help plz?


----------



## PixelWizard (Nov 2, 2014)

Seems like Server is down


----------



## shanky cuber (Jan 3, 2015)

to remove the sound just delete the files in the snd folder hope this helped


----------



## HIMANSHU01 (Jul 21, 2015)

thanx...


----------



## CuberKyle (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice job.

If you are trying to install on Linux, this is compiled as a 32 bit program. 
If you are running a 64 bit OS, you need to download and install libsd1.2debian:1386.
Find it in synaptic.

Again, well done.


----------



## youSurname (Aug 10, 2015)

Works on Mac OS X 10.9.5 with Wine!


----------



## BlueberryCuber (Sep 13, 2016)

Please help me it says page not found for linux. Please help me.


----------



## Douf (Sep 13, 2016)

I agree, get Megaminx in there! But fantastic job, and the coloring is beautiful.


----------

